
Zune, Google Glass, and the Newton Still Have a Lot to Teach Us - zstile
https://onezero.medium.com/grave-robbing-in-the-product-cemetery-923885982a97?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=f23d9dc04583
======
iron0013
Why are articles from this site being spammed so intensely on HN right now?

~~~
scohesc
I think it's because anybody can write articles on Medium so that's where the
majority of people go for writing opinion pieces?

Not too sure though.

